
Ask HN: Freelancers, what do you use to for time management and invoicing? - finleymedia
I&#x27;m doing more and more freelance work and need a better way of invoicing with time tracking + expenses. One that takes an online payment from a client would be great, but not required.
======
BjoernKW
For time tracking, I've been using mite by quirky German company Yolk:
[http://mite.yo.lk/](http://mite.yo.lk/)

Weird name but the product has a great UX and a no-frills approach with focus
on just the essential features including an API. At 5 EUR per user per month
it's reasonably priced as well.

For invoicing I use a plain and simple LibreOffice spreadsheet template and
email.

I do my expense tracking in Evernote.

------
mcrider
Check out Cushion App: [http://cushionapp.com/](http://cushionapp.com/). I
don't use it, but I follow his blog and he has some very thoughtful posts on
design.

------
anexprogrammer
I like invoiceninja. No connection, just a happy user.

It's been going a few years, open source, free (paid option for no branding),
payment gateways and so far has been reliable. You can also set scheduled
recurring invoices, even on the free tier.

~~~
finleymedia
Thank you, I'll take a look.

